# .

## Bonna

.  ,     ,    ?    :Embarrassment:

----------

-,   ,  (   ), - .

----------


## Bonna

.

----------


## Littl_Maus

.    (  , !!!)       ,   .-.   ...
    ????     .    -      ?     ?      ,     ?

----------

> 


   ?  ,    .          . ,      .

----------


## Littl_Maus

/   -  ( ),          .        ...
      -        ?  ,  ,     ...
..             " "   ?

    ,       ,  ""     .   :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


 ,  18%,   ,     , 0%    .

----------


## Katie

!
   :
    .   ,    , .    (   -  ?).         ?      .

----------

> -  ?


.



> ?


 .

----------


## Katie

? (   ).          .

----------

> .


173-

----------


## Katie

,    ,      ?

----------

,    .

----------


## Marian

, ,  .              :Frown:      .       -          ( ,  .  )      ?           -  ?

----------

> 


.
   .

----------


## Marian

,

----------

.  .   .    ?      ?    ?

----------

> ?


.

----------


## Sverzok

, ,    :     ,    .   RoboKassu,          /,   /  ,     -   ?      ?

----------


## 174

.   ,      .
                 .       .

----------

> 


 ,   .   ?

----------

.       . 

         .

----------

25.01.08,        /    11.12.09,  173-      ,     117-,  258-. 21  , , .

----------

.
       .        .    ,        18%      .           ?            18%?      ?

----------

> .


.    ,     .



> 18%?


.

----------


## --

,     .       . : , - (18%), -12, , .    ( ) -   ,   ?        ?   , .    ,     ,   300 .  !

----------

> - (18%)


      0%,      .    ,     ,     0 .

----------


## --

> 0%,      .    ,     ,     0 .



 !!!  .    ,    ,      "0" ,      .
      09/2011,       ,  10/2011. .      ?     ?

----------

> "0"


  .



> ?     ?


      ?  ?

----------


## --

> .
>       ?  ?


        ?
  " " -        ,     "" .
      , .    "  .. ".     -      ,   ;         (  ).        + .           18%.    (.)  .          0,5%.     ?          ( )    ( ).   ,  1000 ?  
      ,       ,     ?     .   ,  ,     .  ,  -    -  . ?

----------

> ?


.



> ?


  ,      .                ,   .

----------


## TanyaTanya

.    ,    /,  12, , ,  0.        .             .       .     ?         ?

----------


## mos-mo

, -12, , - (0%).

  ,       ?
  -  ()   ,     .

----------

.

----------


## nataliaazeeva

.    ,   .         ?         ?

----------

.   -         ?
 ?

----------


## Criolllo

,   .
          .        ,           .            -? 
.

----------

> 


. 



> -?


          .      .

----------


## Criolllo

.   ?    ,   ,   .  :Frown:

----------

,         .     .     , ,   .

----------


## megaregion44

, .     .
    ?            0%?

----------

,     .  0%,        . 




> ?


 ,       .

----------


## megaregion44

:Embarrassment: .     ,     .

----------

?  1  165-.

----------


## olga_buh

**, , ,     (    ,    )  "0"  ?   .  :Embarrassment:

----------

- 0,   - 10/18. 
 " " -  ,   (),    -      -  ;

----------

,     .   .100% .   ?

----------

(  ),      ( .),    .    -  ,   (),    -      -  ..."   ..

----------

**, 



> (  )


,     , . .  -

----------

,  .  .

----------

, .  , , -?       ?

----------

:Wow:      ?     .     (, )      .

----------

> 


     50 . 





> 


. 0   .

----------


## rovki

.  ( 6%) ,  ,   .        .  2,5..      ,  - ()  .         .     .

----------

.

----------


## rovki

> .


 .    -    ,          .   ,         .   ()    .     ()   ,       .       ( )       50000$(   ) .      ,    .

----------

> ()   ,


 , ..     ?  ,    ,  ..      ,    .

----------


## rovki

> , ..     ?  ,    ,  ..      ,    .


     ,    . :Big Grin:  ,   ...

----------


## lizzy911

,,.

   "    "        , 0%  .
      -  -12.(     ) ,         .

 ,..    )

----------

> ,


  -12       ?

----------


## lizzy911

,   . ,.

----------

,    0%?  ,    ,      " "   ,     ,    .

----------


## lizzy911

2  26 .149   .
,     ,   ,         (  .)?

----------

.      -12  ,   ?     ?  ,   ,    . , ,       .

----------


## lizzy911

,  .   ,  -12.

----------


## -

!

,  .     .       .      .  ?

      (  )?      ?      ,   .

----------

> .


   .





> ,   .


 .

----------


## -

-   
    -

----------

> 


          ?

----------


## -

> ?


 - .

----------

!
       .       .

----------

,     ,      0%.



> 


   - , / , /. 




> 


?

----------


## zhenya_v

,       ? ,    ,    ? .

----------

. ,    ( ,  ,   )  ,      .

----------


## zhenya_v

,    ,         ?        .

----------

. 





> ?


   .         .

----------


## zhenya_v

> . 
> 
> 
>    .         .


   ?

----------

,       .   26.2 .

----------


## zhenya_v

,   ?    \ ? .

----------

.     .

----------


## zhenya_v

.

----------


## vikulya-p

. , ,     -       ,    ,      .          .       CMR?

----------

?     ?

----------


## vikulya-p

-   .    .

----------

.

----------


## vikulya-p

-  ,     ((((((((( .      ?     ?  ,      -  CMR  ...

----------

> .


?    -?

----------


## vikulya-p

, - (  )

----------

,  -12 ,            ,    .      .

----------


## vikulya-p

-            (   . )           (   һ,   : .....    ʻ,   : ......         .           - .
 -12   ...

----------


## _0505

!

, ,       -       0%,  ,      ?
       ?     ?         ?
     ?         ?

  -,          90       . 

 !
  .

----------

> !
> , ,       -       0%,  ,      ???
>        ?     ?


  -      0%,      !    ,   ! 
       !       ! !

----------

> ?     ?


 4 ,            180 .     180       .





> ?


 .   ,  .





> 90       .


180  .

----------


## _0505

! 180. . 

                .           .    ,     .

 180         1  2013    4,            ,      ???.     ? 
                      4?

  100  3                 ? 
       .   .               .   ,    100  3     .
       .         . 
             ,        ?

 ,  ,   ,       :Smilie: ))

----------


## _0505

.
    ,    .
      100  3          . 
  4   180 ,    ?

----------

> 180         1  2013


    2013.       -     3 .





> ?


    ?    ?




> 4?


    ?  .      .





> 100  3          .


,       ,     ,    .





> 


,      ,    .          .

----------


## _0505

:

  06/08/12  10  , 
    ,           (   8.5        1296,61) 
  3  2012    100  3  1296,61 

 4  2012  1  2013   4
   -    :Frown: 
  1    7203,39 ( 8500  )   2 - 1296,61      5?

      4  1  ?

----------

.    .   1        ,   2   (   ),   3 ,     (1296.61)

----------


## _0505

!!!!

----------

!             ,      ,       ,       ,         .        ?????

----------

-.  .

----------

,        (            ?)        ...    ( )                 ,          ......  ?            ?          ?  ?        ,         ,  !

----------

/   ,            . ..         .

----------

,    .  (  )  ?

----------

> .  (  )  ?


   ,      /.     -      .

----------

!
            ?

----------

" ". -   ,  5, 9, 10, 21  25  .   173-   138-         .

----------

,     ...

----------

.    .      .    , -12,  .    . ?
  ,  ,       ,        .       ,           ?

----------

** ,  .   .

----------

.
   ,    (    ...).      (    ),   ( 100 .).      -      ,    ,  ,   ,  ,       -12 (  CMR,    ,  ,  ),             .       (, , CMR,   )   (  , ..      ?).   ,   10 ,        .
      ,  ,  ,  .  .

----------

> .       (, , CMR,   )


 , ..

----------


## 1981

!    .     ,   ,       " "      ,,,   ,  /  ,     /,    ,            .  ,   ,,,        -   +. (     /   ???)      ,             ,             0 % .     ,        ?!    .

----------

> 0 %


      ? 




> 


.

----------


## 1981

,      4-6       ,        /

----------

,        ,    / ...... ....  ,      .       81-         .
.       -,               /   ?

----------


## 1981

, ,       ,  ,   .        ?

----------


## 1XTR

,   . .
   .     .        ,       ,      .
        ?

 :             .

     ? DAP ?

----------

.   112 . . ,

----------

.      . .  ,   .    ,      50 ..       ?   ,          ?

----------

> ?


 ,           :Embarrassment:             .



> ?


.

----------

, , .
    ,       .      !      40    .
    70 .     -  ,     .
,             ?    .      . 
    ,   .      ,

----------

,       "",     :Embarrassment: 
 ,       ,    - .     ,  ,      .
     .   .  .   (     )  ..

----------

!  ,     :Smilie:  
        ?
       : ,     100 .
        ?       ...

----------

> 


 .  ? -         .

----------

,  ,    :          ,     ?

----------

> ,  ,    :          ,     ?


   ?   !            0%.        "  ".

----------

!
 !
       .      .    ,    .        ?       .     ?        ?
   !

----------

.   0%.       .     .

----------

> .   0%.       .     .


            ,      ?

----------

> ,      ?


      0% .      .

----------


## Magazinspecshin

.        .        0%    :   -(  *18/118). 12       0%.                 ?   -      ?

----------

> .        .        0%    :   -(  *18/118). 12       0%.                 ?   -      ?


   ?      ,  0%  .       180 ,          18%.

----------


## Ujif

.      5     3 .            5 .      2 ?    100% .     .    .         3 .

----------

2 . 



> .


   ?

----------


## Ujif

,        ( -)      .     5     100%.        5  .          3 .         2 ?           .       ,     5 .        ?

----------

> 


" "  ,     3 .

----------


## Ujif

,       2   ?       ?

----------

.   -    -      ?
  ,  3 .        ,    ,      .

----------


## Ujif

?         .       2 .       3    ()     2 .          .

----------

> ?         .       2 .       3    ()     2 .          .


      .   ,    .         .  CMR    ?

----------


## Ujif

> .   ,    .         .  CMR    ?


     .  CMR   3   1 (1     3  )       .

----------

> 


 ,    //  .

----------


## Ujif

> ,    //  .


  140           ?

----------


## Ujif

,  2   (

----------

> ,  2   (


    ?  ?

----------


## Ujif

2 .     ,       .      (

----------

?     ?

----------


## Ujif

> ?     ?


,

----------

.    ()      / .  - ...

----------


## Ujif

> .    ()      / .  - ...


 ,      .             .

----------

-  .,     .    .        ,    ?       ? .

----------


## maolik

! ,      ,       ,  ,  ,-    .     ?      ?        .     .

----------

> 


 
  0%

----------


## maolik

,    ?          0%? ..  /   0%  ?

----------

> ..  /   0%


.



> ?


 ,   180       ,     .

----------


## maolik

0%,  18%                 ?            .

             0% ?    ?

----------

> 18%


. 





> .


.





> ?


   .

----------


## maolik

! 
  ,  4  2016     ,    (      ) ,     4  2016   0%.    4                       3 ?    ?
 ,    .     :
1. 
2.      
3.

----------

> 3 ?


     1      .
.

----------


## maolik

,   .         .      .     ?              .

----------

> ,


      .  01.07.2016    10-165-.

----------


## maolik

,  !!!!

----------

!
   .         0%.
  100 .  15 % ,  115       18 % = 97,46 .
   ,    ? 
    100        ?

----------

> 18 %


 115 .  0

----------

> !
>    .         0%.
>   100 .  15 % ,  115       18 % = 97,46 .
>    ,    ? 
>     100        ?





> 18 % = 97,46 .


  - ? -   .
   100     18% (100/118*18=15,25 )           . 
..      84-75  .    115    (   ), ..     20 %         115-84,75=30,25*20=6,05 
  15%    84,75+15%=97,46      ,   12,71     2,54.

----------


## jumija

,              -   ?

----------


## 332

!    ,       INCOTERMS 2000?      ,   .     ,       .

----------

,   .



> .


      -      .

----------


## 332

> ,   .
> 
>       -      .


 :EEK!:     .       ,    ...  -  "", ,     .   "" .    - :Big Grin:

----------


## weih

! , ,     :     2016.    .   180 .  ,  328  ,              .              ?    3  4 ?

----------

> ?


   3  4 .,  6.

----------


## solodka

.  .  0% (  )-       .    -    1)  2)      3)  -                 ??

----------

!
      ().     ,   .?          18%?
 ,     .

----------

. ?!

,  ,       .            ().    EMS-.        ?

      .           (18%  10%).    ,       -                  25.01.2012  03-07-13/01-03.
      .         ,   .


             18%- .          .

----------

,   ,       ,  :1)    ? 2)      ? !

----------

,     ,

----------

> 


 ,

----------

> ,


 ?    ?

----------


## advic

!
     . - / .    /   . 
1.     ?
2.       ?

----------


## arina1897

.        CMR

----------

